# Chrysina resplendens



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Chrysina resplendens










Does anything like this ever appear in the pet trade/ zoo's?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

MissCat said:


> Chrysina resplendens
> 
> image
> 
> Does anything like this ever appear in the pet trade/ zoo's?


yes- many of the jewel/fruit beetles are quite common in the hobby, & easy to keep- they eat fermenting fruit, & as a result live a drunken, blundering lifestyle! it's quite amusing to watch them lurch around, blundering into each other & falling over! i had a pair of the ones in your pic (or looked like them) & they bred once. some of them grow huge, the biggest being the fist-sized goliath beetle from w. africa. most grow to about 1"- & they come in all sorts of different colours.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yes- many of the jewel/fruit beetles are quite common in the hobby, & easy to keep- they eat fermenting fruit, & as a result live a drunken, blundering lifestyle! it's quite amusing to watch them lurch around, blundering into each other & falling over! i had a pair of the ones in your pic (or looked like them) & they bred once. some of them grow huge, the biggest being the fist-sized goliath beetle from w. africa. most grow to about 1"- & they come in all sorts of different colours.


Thank you  

Do you have any idea where (or from whom) some might be purchased from? Not finding any (so far) online.

Oh, by doing a search on the common name (rather than the scientific name) I oncovered this old thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/310489-jewel-beetles.html

Still reading it, but if anyone else is interested in this subject then here you go


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

If you get in contact with the Goss brothers they tend to get wierd and wonderful beetles in. Also theres a German dude that goes to Kempton that has a lot of beetles that are wierd and wonderful.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

bugz uk sells some, so does exotic insects uk. virginia cheeseman also sometimes has them, & tss gets them occasionally, but doesn't have any right now. you may have to buy them as grubs & hatch them yourself.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

selina20 said:


> If you get in contact with the Goss brothers they tend to get wierd and wonderful beetles in. Also theres a German dude that goes to Kempton that has a lot of beetles that are wierd and wonderful.





[email protected] said:


> bugz uk sells some, so does exotic insects uk. virginia cheeseman also sometimes has them, & tss gets them occasionally, but doesn't have any right now. you may have to buy them as grubs & hatch them yourself.


Many thanks to you both


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

_Chrysina_ are in the subfamily Rutelinae (unlike the usual 'fruit/jewel' beetles, Cetoniinae), and are almost completely absent in the pet trade, although occasionally adults may appear for sale in America. It's incredibly unlikely that you'll be able to find _Chrysina_ species for sale, but it's easy to get superficially similar Cetoniinae like _Chlorocala_, _Pachnoda_ and _Eudicella_. There is a lot of variation within these genera alone, and they are available from a lot of the main UK insect sellers, such as Bugz UK and V. Cheeseman (as already said), but also on eBay as both adults and larvae, often at cheaper prices. That's where I get a lot of my bargain beetles from. : victory:


----------

